# Emmy And Cole Pups



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I want to continue on sharing these beautiful pups as one will be mine in the near future! So excited! I love getting a puppy fix every couple of days! 

Awww so sweet! 










Daddy and his boys


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Must be so exciting, and how fun to watch these pups grow! Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Which one will be yours?

Paula


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Paula - our pups are not chosen until they are evaluated and temperament tested.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

That makes perfect sense. The wait would drive me crazy!

Paula


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Ollie,

Cole does not look very happy with the little ones.......so here is my suggestion: when you are there picking up your BEAUTIFUL puppy, put Cole in the car and drop him in CT (what's another poo - this would make 6) This is of course if it would not be too much trouble????

Only kidding Ora.

I think Ora would come to CT with a shotgun to get her beautiful boy back!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Little puppy smiles are too cute. I still love their fat tummies.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Love the picture of that sweet baby on the scale! You can really see how big they are getting.... fast!

Thanks for posting these, Olie. With the other thread shut down (I wasn't around to see why, but I sure can guess), I was wondering how I was going to see these little hunks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your welcome - happy to post them!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think my post in the thread was missed before it was moved, but I told Ora that I think all of her puppies are gorgeous and this litter is no exception! Cole truly passes on some great genes, can't wait to see which is yours Olie


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I notice you kept their dew claws along with their tails. My puppy has her dew claws, too. I was surprised my pups were left on, but the breeder said it is out of favor and just as well since 'they use them for chewing bones'. My vet said as long as the dew claws are attached it isn't a problem, but if they are flopping around then they should be removed. My pup did have a mild tail dock (we are in the US). 

Ora, tell me what you feel about dew claws. Do you think the dogs use them for anything? My whippets were removed and so were my last standards. On a poodle they aren't noticeable, but on my whippet they would be. 

Do other breeders remove them?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

outwest said:


> I notice you kept their dew claws along with their tails. My puppy has her dew claws, too. I was surprised my pups were left on, but the breeder said it is out of favor and just as well since 'they use them for chewing bones'. My vet said as long as the dew claws are attached it isn't a problem, but if they are flopping around then they should be removed. My pup did have a mild tail dock (we are in the US).
> 
> Ora, tell me what you feel about dew claws. Do you think the dogs use them for anything? My whippets were removed and so were my last standards. On a poodle they aren't noticeable, but on my whippet they would be.
> 
> Do other breeders remove them?


Ora isn't on PF anymore.

Baldr is an Ormar boy too, and his litter was also left undocked and dew claw intact. The only time when Baldr's dew claw is any sort of an issue is when I hold him (like a baby, he hangs on like a gorilla baby), sometimes the dew claws can dig in and scratch.

The reason this litter has the undocked tails and dewclaws is that the pick male is going to Europe.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it depends on the country as well as choice on declaws and docking. 

The reason this breeder did not dock the tails of the 6 total puppies she had is because one pup will be going to a show home in another country that does not allow docking of tails. And because the breeder cannot tell which pup will be the chosen one until they are 8 weeks and evaluated. 

I think its awful when you see "breeders" that will just randomly pick a dog shortly after birth to NOT dock its tail if its going to another country that does not allow the docking. Having no clue what that pup has to offer......scary :afraid:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh undocked tails, jealous!
they are pretty babies. 
please keep pics coming.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I guess I missed the end of the debate yesterday, perhaps that was a good thing- sigh. Please continue to post pics of the puppies as you get them and tell her she will be missed. Is anyone else gone?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We got really lucky with Murphy! Between his new owner and I, we chose him at three days old and left his tail natural, seeing he was going to Germany. There was no thought of showing him. He was going into search and rescue. This also could have been scary. But it turned out he is the top dog in his training class and turned out so well, they have begun showing him too. It is terrifying being the breeder, but when one is going to a country where docking is not allowed and the intent is to show, I make it very clear picking at three days old is a risk. So far, a risk the new families are willing to take.

If Quincy ever gets put under anesthesia, the dews are being removed. I dislike them intensely.

The puppies are lovely. Fat and adorable. I hope yours brings you many happy years.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So you never said Murphy was going to Germany to be shown?

Glad your luck found you on that decision 

I just find that in anything a dog does really should be evaluated temperament wise and structurally even for performance.... but hey thats my opinion everyone has one


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for clearing up the mystery of which post was deleted....Didn't realise it was Ora's Cole Emmy thread....I guess I missed the drama. I thought it was just about cute little puppies.

Great that you can continue to post. I am very impressed with the cleaniness and meticulous way Ora raises her pups. I look forward to seeing them grow.

It is great that as a future owner of one of the pups....you get to see all the stages of development through the photos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> So you never said Murphy was going to Germany to be shown?
> 
> Glad your luck found you on that decision
> 
> I just find that in anything a dog does really should be evaluated temperament wise and structurally even for performance.... but hey thats my opinion everyone has one


No. It was not their intent to show him until they saw how he was turning out. Their goal was Search and Rescue because they have done that in the past. Believe me, I am glad luck was with me too. It turned out we could not have made a better choice regardless of the situation.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Olie:

THANK YOU for posting these wonderful photos of Emmy and Cole's pups.

They are stunning, as would be expected coming from Ora and Ormar.

The white boy on the scale is especially endearing with that kissable belly.

I'm so excited for you ... mama in waiting ... :smile:.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

outwest said:


> Is anyone else gone?


:confused3: .....No, not that I am aware of.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

outwest said:


> I guess I missed the end of the debate yesterday, perhaps that was a good thing- sigh. Please continue to post pics of the puppies as you get them and tell her she will be missed. Is anyone else gone?


Outwest,

I too miss Ora and her valuable posts, I learned a lot from her this past year and was thankful to have such a reputable breeder on our little forum. She had some feeding suggestions for gaining weight that I am happy to say has Mr. Oodle J. Poodle over 5 lbs (6.6) for the very first time in his eight years.

And Ollie,

You are one lucky girl whichever one is yours, best of luck with your new beautiful bundle. When you pick up your pup PLEASE ask Ora to come back to PF and share her knowledge of this wonderful breed we all love (plus all the photos).


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Olie I am so glad you are doing this. Ora told me you were going to... I just love them they are all just to cute.. whats up with the red dot on one of the white babies? I am really going to miss Ora on here I always enjoyed and looked forward to her knowledge .... Can't wait to meet her when we go pick up baby! in March or April.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Olie, I am very happy for you that you are getting one of Ora's puppies. I love her dogs and she is such a good breeder. Congratulations!

Whichever one you get, I know it will be perfect for you._


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone who gets a puppy from Ora is very fortunate indeed.
I have been to Ora's home to visit puppies, and just to visit with Ora. She is meticulous when you visit and there are puppies in the house, and I and so thankful for that. Many Rules to follow that protect the puppies.
I have met so many Ormar dogs, they range in age from 14-puppy, so I have know what Ora breeds. I have an Ormar boy who is my HeartDog and I will be getting a white girl from a repeat Emmy/Cole breeding or from a Nina (Lola/Cole) daughter. I am happy to wait for the puppy, but these pics of undocked tails make it so very hard. Baldr is also undocked and has a spectacular tail.

Here are a few pics Ora emailed over night, the pups will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Olie, * I share your excitement over Ora's wonderful pups! She is "the best of the best" of breeders, and amazingly generous with her vast knowledge. I've turned to her with questions time and again and she's responded to me immediately and indepth--and I'm a pet mini owner in New Jersey whose only connection to her was coming upon her on this forum. Her poodles are just dazzlingly, in every way. Because I so want to meet Ora, I am planning to attend the Westminster Kennel Club Show in NYC in February, hoping to see Onyx there.

Enjoy all the happy anticipation of your Ormar baby's homecoming. It's going to be a real treat to watch him grow up in your care!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I share your excitement over Ora's wonderful pups! She is "the best of the best" of breeders, and amazingly generous with her vast knowledge. I am planning to attend the Westminster Kennel Club Show in NYC in February, hoping to see Onyx there.


I'll happily meet you there in February as well !! 

Ora is awesome ... as is Onyx :first:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> I'll happily meet you there in February as well !!
> 
> Ora is awesome ... as is Onyx :first:


*pudel luv*; That's _wonderful!_! For the first time in my life I'm actually looking forward to February now!! (brrr!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments for my future pup as well as Ora. 

I know she appreciates how many people reached out to her this week. :angel2:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*My potential puppy*

I couldn't resist showing a few more pics because they were so cute! Less than 5 weeks to go!!! 

You know you want to come through the screen and plant kisses on this cutie





































Cole back in the box. Ora said he's been wonderful with these guys.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

And just because.......here is my heart!










And Olie the big dorky boy with the sweetest heart!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, your new puppy is going to have such good friends!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cole is such a good daddy, must be in the genes, his sister Anessa, was the most AMAZING mom !

Love the pics or your two


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Any update on your pup Olie??


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm dragging this thread up again because it seems Olie would have received the puppy by now. Do tell about your lovely puppy, Olie! Are you around here? I have been wondering about Whitepoodles and her pups.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Kai as well as his brothers have been home for about a month. I couldn't be happier with my boy and meeting Ora, she is an amazing person, breeder and now great friend. She is probably one of the most generous people I have met in my life! And Kai........out of this world smart and stunning!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Will we see a picture of Kai? Which pup did you get in the end? Tell Ora hello next time you talk to her.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Kai and his trip home and first week or so. He is a ball on energy like his daddy Cole. He is also sitting on Oras lap with Cole. 

The blurry pic he was in the sharp bag on the plane sneaking a peak





































In a month he is a wopping 20lbs and fears nothing1


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, he's wonderful! What a boyish grin he has. Please do share him with us a bit as you can. I am surprised they let you take him in the main plane cabin. You must have been on a Canadian flight. I am especially interested to see his tail in full regalia. Lovely little guy. Looks like he has a great chest on him! Thank you for showing us.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a stunning puppy you have. I look forward to hearing all about him and hopefully seeing lots of pictures too. I missed the drama (I was on a trip) so I don't know what happened. I hate to see Ora leave the forum. Perhaps after some time away she will come back.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, he's ssssooooo cute (and pretty). Cole is one gorgeous poodle! He has such handsome face, and your little guy really favors him.


----------

